# Help with finding therapy in UK



## omuiril (Feb 13, 2006)

Could anyone help me out in terms of getting therapy in the UK, particularly specialising with SA and basically ppl more like me. I'm currently undergoing 'talk-therapy' for the last 4 months and I've found I feel twice as bad as when I started and my therapist is a prick.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.bps.org.uk/e-services/find-a ... oindex.cfm

http://www.babcp.com/


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

It can also be useful to join the National Phobics Society. It is fairly cheap to join, and they provide a list of therapists (of various types: CBT, hypnotherapy, NLP) who give special very low rates for members. They also have a telephone service.

There is also the SAUK Discussion Board (similar to SAS) - you may have found that already. This has announcements of various groups that meet around the UK.


----------

